# THUWAL | King Abdullah University of Science and Technology



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

logo 
[img]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/0e/Logo-kaust.png

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) (Arabic: جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم و التكنولوجيا‎) is a research institution which is expected to be completed in 2009. The aim of the University is to promote research and science achievement in Saudi Arabia and around the globe.

KAUST is scheduled to open with a $10 billion endowment.[1]
Contents [hide]
1 General information
2 Campus
3 Presidential search
4 Degrees
5 Notes
6 External links
7 Further reading
General information

The location of the KAUST is in the west coast near the city of Jeddah. According to the University's website, the university will start on September 2009 with 250/350 students pursuing Masters and Ph.D degrees. King Abdullah has bestowed an endowment of 23 billion dollars on the university and commissioned Saudi Aramco, the Saudi-owned oil company to design and build the university's campus and curriculum.[2] At maturity, the total KAUST community will number approximately 20,000 people
[edit]Campus

Under construction, the campus site is in a coastal location near the fishing village of Thuwal, 80 kilometers (50 miles) north of Jeddah. The total area is more than 36 million square meters (nearly 9,000 acres), including a coral-reef ecosystem that will be preserved by the University as a marine sanctuary, and will be a focus for research. Architectural firm HOK planned and designed the campus. Shen Milsom Wilke and JaffeHolden Acoustics, Inc. were the acoustical consultants on the campus and main auditorium respectively.


As of 13 January 2008, Professor Shih Choon Fong has been named the Founding President of the King Abdullah University of Science and Technology. Prof. Shih is the current president of National University of Singapore and will be leaving NUS at the end of 2008.
Degrees

It is anticipated that the university will open with six fields of studies:
Chemical Engineering
Applied Mathematics and Computer Science
Mechanical Engineering
Materials Science and Engineering
Computational Earth Science and Engineering
Biosciences and Bioengineering
It is expected to add:
Electrical Engineering
Civil and Environmental Engineering




































































the master plan 









there are dozens of pictures&info don't miss it 
http://www.kaust.edu.sa/


costruction











MORE TO COME


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

progress on this project:


Saudi guy said:


> *July-August 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

Board of Trustees

The KAUST Board of Trustees comprises international leaders in global academia, science, finance, industry, and public life. 

In accordance with the University’s by-laws, the 20-member Board will be fully independent to exercise all powers granted to it. The Board will be responsible for approving rules regulating the academic, financial and administrative affairs of the University, and for providing all support needed to enable the University’s officers to manage the University.

Members will meet at least three times a year to oversee the University’s activities and monitor its progress and development. Other statutory functions of the Board include the appointment of the University’s officers, certain senior administrative officers and faculty, as well as the oversight of its assets, including the University’s campus and community real estate and facilities.

The current members of the KAUST Board of Trustees are:

His Excellency Minister Ali Ibrahim Al-Naimi
Chairman, KAUST Board of Trustees and Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia

His Royal Highness Prince Khalid bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia

His Royal Highness Prince Abdulaziz bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia

His Royal Highness Prince Mansour bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia

His Excellency Dr. Ahmad Muhamed Ali
President, Islamic Development Bank

Mr. John J. Brennan
Chairman, Vanguard Group

Mr. Khalid Al-Falih
Executive Vice President of Operations, Saudi Aramco

Mr. Andrew Gould
Chairman and CEO, Schlumberger Limited

Professor Rolf-Dieter Heuer
Director General Designate, European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN)

Mr. Mohammed Abdullatif Jameel
President, Abdullatif Jameel Group

Ms. Lubna S. Olayan
Chief Executive Officer and Chair, Olayan Financing Group

His Excellency Dr. Abdullah Al-Rabeeah
Chief Executive Officer, National Guard Health Affairs
President, King Saud University for Health Services

Professor Frank H.T. Rhodes
President Emeritus, Cornell University

Mrs. Mary Robinson
President, Realizing Rights: The Ethical Globalization Initiative
Former President of Ireland

Professor Choon Fong Shih
President, KAUST

His Excellency Dr. Khalid Al-Sultan
Rector, King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals

Dr. Shirley M. Tilghman
President, Princeton University

Dr. Tony Tan
Chairman, National Research Foundation of Singapore

Dr. Elias A. Zerhouni
Former Director, National Institutes of Health of the United States

Professor Jie Zhang
President, Shanghai Jiao Tong University


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

more renders: 


thefreestyler said:


> Indoor Campus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

what do you guys think??


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Great project


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

jh1 said:


> by Basti_Emmanuel


Construction images DEC 2008


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

KAUST is scheduled to open with a $10 billion endowment???


----------



## leetroy (Jul 8, 2008)

yes


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

wow


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

How many students are estimated to enroll?


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

According to the University's website, the university will open in September 2009 with around 500 graduate students. At maturity, the total KAUST community will number approximately 20,000 people.


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

more construction photo's from FEB and March:

*by jwatatkaust:*


































































































































*by tabrezpearl:*



























































*by agabrentina:*


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

The renders look great, and it's nice to see the progression. 
Maybe a dumb question, but how does it work in Saudi Arabia: can only Arabian people study at universities like these, or is everyone welcome?


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone who has the talent,and wants to add something to the world..is more than welcome.and everyone in Saudi is going to help him/her to achieve his/her goal


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

just stunning.


----------



## bizzybonita (Jul 3, 2006)

nice to see KAUST with stable progress without delayed  Just model project for such a good progress ...


----------



## jh1 (Jun 22, 2008)

jh1 said:


> Campus Artworks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jh1 said:


> Commercial Center Artworks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source [there's another three artworks there] : http://marestart.com/app2.aspx


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow ! Fantastic building !


----------



## quiksilver04 (Oct 27, 2006)

mg:this project!! :applause:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KAUST1 by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hunterdouglascontract/4678101773/

KAUST2 by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

*King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) *

KAUST-0140 by Linda Polik, on Flickr​
King Abdullah University of Science & Technology (KAUST) is a private, international graduate-level institution located on the Red Sea. KAUST advances science and technology through research and education and serves as a catalyst for innovation, economic development and social prosperity in Saudi Arabia and around the world. The interdisciplinary research environment and active international collaborations enable KAUST to pursue large scale challenges — such as energy, water, food, and the environment.

*Integrated Academic Divisions and Research Centers
*​
Since opening in 2009, KAUST faculty, students, postdocs and researchers continue to pursue both curiosity-driven and goal-oriented research through integrated Academic Divisions and Research Centers. To foster an environment of co-existence between curiosity and applied research, KAUST’s divisions invest in its people through a breadth of multiple disciplines in graduate research. Students enroll in master’s and doctoral degree programs within one of three divisions: Biological and Environmental Science and Engineering; Physical Science and Engineering; and Computer, Electrical and Mathematical Science and Engineering.

KAUST by LIK BATON BOOT, on Flickr​
Simultaneously, KAUST’s 11 Research Centers invest in major projects and provide thematic focus for goal-oriented research. Additionally they invigorate graduate education by cultivating research teams towards solutions. Under this foundation, KAUST attracts graduate students who are passionate about how their ideas can change the world. KAUST’s large-scale Research Centers focus on the areas of clean combustion, solar energy, advanced membranes, extreme computing, desert agriculture, catalysis, upstream petroleum engineering, water desalination, computational bioscience, visual computing and the Red Sea.

*Core Laboratories
*​
KAUST also has nine Core Laboratories that provide technologically advanced facilities, training and service to KAUST faculty, students, researchers and industrial partners. One of the core labs is home to the Shaheen supercomputer, ranked among the top 10 most powerful supercomputers in the world in 2016.

*Hub of Innovation
*​
At the heart of KAUST's mission is the development of knowledge-based innovation and industrial clusters in Saudi Arabia. The integrated KAUST Research & Technology Park hosts leading international corporations and offers a wide array of strategically-connected innovation and economic development programs, including proof-of-concept and seed-funding resources, as well as support for incubation and acceleration of new businesses.

*Live-Work-Play Lifestyle
*​
More than just a university, KAUST is a residential community of approximately 7000 people who have come to KAUST from over 100 different countries. This live-work-play coastal town offers a one-of-a-kind collaborative learning environment and distinctive educational experience, making KAUST a destination for explorers and innovators from around the globe.








https://www.natureindex.com/institu...and-technology-kaust/513906c034d6b65e6a0006b0​


----------

